# what are the famous bbs in USA?



## xkddw

can you tell me?thank you


----------



## Calibretto

I'm not sure what you mean...


----------



## Punk

BBS=?

God I hate the lazy language...


----------



## TFT

Does BBS=Bulletin Board Systems ?


----------



## tlarkin

yeah BBS is old school no one uses them anymore.  If you want a history on them go pick up and read the book "Masters of Deception" since it was about all those late 80s early 90s hackers in NY that used all those BBSes


----------



## Punk

tlarkin said:


> yeah BBS is old school no one uses them anymore.  If you want a history on them go pick up and read the book "Masters of Deception" since it was about all those late 80s early 90s hackers in NY that used all those BBSes



SO BBS is Bulletin Boards Systems?


----------



## tremmor

it was before the internet exist. they had forums, programs but not many were available that i wanted. there was thousands of utilities. us dial up 24k, 56k was not born yet. it was, trs80, digital group pdp11 (8080 microprocessor). matrix printers were to expensive. (it was thermographic paper about 2" wide. 4k memory, 9" black/white screen, no hard drive. 4meg was something like $4000.
cassette interface. no 3-1/2 disk, it was cassette interface mabe 2400 baud.
mostly, bbs was expensive to get to the boards with dial up. not local calls. all my boards were long distance. 25 years ago my phone bill was $300. 
isn't the internet the greatest sheet ya ever did see.
gota love it.

the only one i remember was Promethisis.

im looking at my notes. 
i had dates starting around 1977.
some of the magazines had bulletions.
kilobaud, 80micro and 80us journal.
cheers........


----------



## tlarkin

Punk said:


> SO BBS is Bulletin Boards Systems?



yes, they were dial up systems way back in the day.  I used a couple of them with my modem that were for video game enthusiasts.

No one uses them anymore and I can't remember what they were called.


----------

